# Vorsicht mit dem 3TK2810-1 Drehzahlwaechter



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2011)

Bitte aufpassen mit diesem Sicherheitsschaltgerät
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/48170501

Das hat mich mal wieder staunen lassen, das Siemens eine einfache
Plausibilitätsprüfung, nicht hinbekommt:


```
UN Kanal_1
UN Kanal_2
= Error
 
U Kanal_1
U Kanal_2
= Error
 
U Speicher_Kanal_1
U Kanal_1
FP FM_Kanal_1
= Error
U Kanal_1
S Speicher_Kanal_1
U Kanal_2 
R Speicher_Kanal_1
 
U Speicher_Kanal_2
U Kanal_2
FP FM_Kanal_2
= Error
U Kanal_2
S Speicher_Kanal_2
U Kanal_1
R Speicher_Kanal_2
```


----------

